# Transformation! We are SUPAHSTARZ.



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

isnt it amazing what a little bit of paint can do? looks really good. cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow nice colour! it looked very... quirkey before hehe. Looks really good, your horses will feel like celebs


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

haha, it looks so much better already!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

You are much better off replacing those fenders - though the rust may not be all the way through, they are NOT a cosmetic issue, they can be very very dangerous. I bought a trailer in similar condition to yours (door fell off it on the way home) and while, like you, the frame was solid and most of the outside was just cosmetic, the fenders looked like that and HAD to be replaced. I have seen a rusted fender painted over only to fall off a trailer and bust a tire. I have also been in a truck hauling a trailer whose tire busted, and it is honestly a traumatic experience.
Fenders are cheap. Try Princess Auto. Trust me, you're looking at a head ache and a dangerous situation by leaving those on that trailer.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol that looks JUST like the one we had, only ours was white. We called it The Rustbucket. We diddnt keep it because it was unsafe and only fit two horses. Now we have an AMAZING three horse brand new trailer. Keep up the great work on it, and it'll be great in no time!!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

That was the most cosmetically challenged trailer I think I've ever seen!  It'll be adorable!


----------

